# Web Power Switch



## Pushrod (Mar 26, 2011)

I am looking into getting a web power switch which I would like to control from one of my FreeBSD machines to turn things off at night, etc.

Does anyone have any experience with these? I'd like to get a good quality one, but not pay a huge amount for it.


----------



## gkontos (Mar 26, 2011)

Sorry for the off topic but this is really cool!


----------



## mix_room (Mar 29, 2011)

I have a tellstick which does similar things: http://www.telldus.se/products/tellstick
It can communicate with a set of plugs that I turn on/off via the computer. 
It is quite a cheap solution, simple.  Much cheaper than any web-based power sockets I have seen. 

There is a perl-based programm called 'tellstickController' which lets you specify when you want to turn things on and off. In addition I have a remote controll which I can use when I do not want to have the computer running. Nexa (http://www.nexa.se) is one producer of compatible switches, there are several more.


----------

